# Blackwater 8-13-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Took the family out between the rainstorms,caught a few kept enough for supper.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice, thats some good bream. Crickets or worms?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Earthworms,could not get a bite on wigglers. My wife will not let me have crickets in the boat with her,which sucks cause I think we could catch more with them!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*blackwater*

been trying to find a mess of bream, not much luck on blackwater. had better luck on escambia, how far up river did you have to go


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Marquis Basin


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice dinner. I bass fish in the basin alot, I guess I need to wet a worm now and then.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went back this morning and nothing!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job aze, don't do much fresh at all, but everyone says they're damn good eatin! Thanks for the report


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn ace we never did get the chance to go and catch some of them there "little guys" as Chaps calls em.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet Mark. Let's fish this weekend.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice mess of fish!


----------

